# PLEASE HELP!



## bethany138 (Oct 15, 2005)

I know this pic is crap but my mom really wants a print (its my nephew).  I can not get it to look half decent.  Please feel free to edit.  B&W or color.  Nothing too odd tho.

Thanks Guys... I've tried everthing!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 15, 2005)

First thing is that it has too much magenta and cyan in it making it look blue.
You need to get the yellow back in there a bit.
Then a bit of local contrast control. One of our PS wizards should be able to do a decent job on it and step you through so you can sort it out.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 15, 2005)

A good way to start colour correction on something like this is open up the curves adjustment, click on the middle dropper icon then click on something that's white but shaded. In this case try clicking on the inside/shaded part of his socks.

Try it - you'll often get much more natural results doing it this way.

<edit> I've just tried this image myself and there're quite a few good areas to get a white balance from: The trampolene, the hair, the writing on the shirt, etc.

Just keep clicking till you get something you like.  </edit>


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 16, 2005)

doc_in_bc said:
			
		

> Well,
> I did perk up your image a bit, but I can't seem to post the image to this forum ... no browse button. What's up?
> Doug


You can't upload to TPF unless you subscribe.
Non-subscribers have to upload to a host site (Photobucket, etc) and then link. You would know this if you had ever posted some of your own pictures


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 16, 2005)

30 sec hatchet job.  

Adjusted colour balance in photoshop 
Yellow-Blue = -69
Cyan-Red = + 16


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 17, 2005)

THANK YOU!!   Great STuff!  I really appreciate all your help!

I love TPF!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 17, 2005)

doc_in_bc said:
			
		

> Ah, Hertz, just haven't been around long enough ... and as I'm *not* a digital photography typie (my computer stuff is restricted to building websites and some data base development), I don't have a scanner that can scan negatives, or most of my prints for that matter. I seldom print smaller than 11 X 14, and most is 16 X 20 and 20 X 24. Therefore, unless I print specifically for the forum (not that likely), posting ain't going to happen.
> Cheers, eh! :lmao:
> Doug


Strange but I was expecting _exactly_ that response from you. I wonder why?


----------

